# brick windowsill?



## estaboga (Sep 28, 2006)

what is the correct pitch for a brick windowsill to properly shed water? Is there a minimum and maximuim angle?


----------



## jvcstone (Apr 4, 2005)

Rule of thumb is 1/4 inch per foot for positive drainage. Using this, a 6 inch wide sill should have a minimum of 1/8 inch from window to edge. When I was bricking houses, we tryed for a little more slope than that, since 1/8 does look a little flat to the "untrained" (ie homeowner) eye 

JVC


----------



## estaboga (Sep 28, 2006)

Many Thanks you jvcstone


----------

